# 1.8- 3.3L Forged Pistons



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*All Items Include Free Ground Shipping in the lower 48 states.* Direct Purchase Links Below.










 Supercharger 7 rib Belt

*$139.99 Samco Diverter Valve *








Samco Piston Type DV

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $849 12V VR6 8.0:1 or 8.5:1 W/ MK4 HG* 










81.50 MM
82 MM
82.50 MM 
83 MM 

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549 1.8T 20V 9.5:1 20MM Pin* 









81.50MM
82 MM
82.50 MM

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549 1.8T 20V 8.5:1 20MM Pin* 









81.50 MM 
82 MM 
82.50 MM 

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549 2.0T 20V 9.2:1 20MM Pin* 









82.50 MM 

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549 2.0 16V 9A 8.0:1 20MM Pin* 









83 MM 
83.50 MM 

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $849 24V VR6 8.5:1 20MM Pin* 









81.50 MM
82 MM 

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $849 R32 24V VR6 9.0:1 20MM Pin* 









84.50 MM 
85 MM 

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549 2.0T 16V 9.2:1 20MM Pin (MK5)* 









82.50 MM 
83 MM 
83.50 MM 

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549 2.0 16V 9.0:1 21MM Pin (ABF)* 









82.5 MM 
83 MM 
83.5 MM 

*Wossner Forged Piston Kits $549 2.0 16V 8.0:1 21MM Pin (ABF)* 









82.50 MM 
83 MM 
83.50 MM 

California residents will be charged 7.75% sales tax.

The current site only has a fraction of the parts listed that we carry.Please contact us if the items you seek are not on the site. Competitive pricing, Fast shipping, If you see a lower price let us know, chances are we can work with you.

Questions at 714-997-5842 M-F 10-6 PST

Email is better than IM
sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com*

Thanks for looking.
James

AKA wld101turkey


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

That is a very cool ideal for the support bracket. I could have used that years ago when i was running my supercharger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the innovation and for supporting the supercharger crowd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (DeckManDubs)*

Bump for Jim!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (DeckManDubs)*

*Take $40 off your total when ordering a Wossner Piston Set & IE Rod set ( Phone orders Only)All Items Include Free Ground Shipping in the lower 48 states*
*IE Forged Rod Set of Four 144MM 20MM Pin, Includes ARP rod bolts.MK5*








$375
*IE Forged Rod Set of Four 144MM 20MM Pin, Includes ARP rod bolts.*








$349.95
*IE Forged Rod Set of Four 144MM 19MM Pin, Includes ARP rod bolts.*








$369.95
*IE Forged Rod Set of Four 159MM 21MM Pin, Includes ARP rod bolts. ABA ABF*








$369.99
*Add Rifle Drilling to IE Rod Set of Four $99.99 ( must purchase IE rod set at same time)*
$99.99
*EuroSpecSport Forged Rod Set of 6 164MM 20MM Pin, Includes ARP rod bolts. 12V VR6*








$669.95
*EuroSpecSport Forged Rod Set of 6 164MM 20MM Pin, Includes ARP rod bolts. 24V VR6 84MM+ Bore*








$669.95


_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 8:55 AM 11-16-2009_


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (DeckManDubs)*


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (DeckManDubs)*


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (abt cup)*

Bump for a good seller


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (abt cup)*

DV's sent.


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (MeCarTay)*

Thanks Phil.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

bump for supercharger supplies


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (DeckManDubs)*

Great seller


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, ([email protected])*

Thanks Noah.


----------



## vdubbed (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I need a 7 rib belt for a V9 charger with a 2.5" pulley. Do you have that one? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (vdubbed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbed* »_I need a 7 rib belt for a V9 charger with a 2.5" pulley. Do you have that one? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Length?


----------



## vdubbed (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, ([email protected])*

do you carry the different size pulleys? 2.66, 2.75etc... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, ([email protected])*

I sent an IM with the same ?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (vdubbed)*

Not at this time sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, (DeckManDubs)*


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Support Brackets, Belts, ([email protected])*


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

bump for someone stepping up and having just the brackets available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (-THROTTLE-)*

That was the easy part, coming up with a OBD1 chip tune ( for dist and coilpack) that can support a #36 or #42 will be the hard part.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Any chance on 24v supercharger brackets similar to the 12v?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (DieGTi)*

Different style. Will update as others are made.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Bump for a fast shipped with excellent customer service


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (killa)*

Thanks Paul.


----------



## RTCustomz (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

want to watch!


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

What about Rotrex 12v brackets?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Flyweight)*

Sorry we offer that style.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

any piston sets for AEG 2.0 8v? I'm looking for something with a 20mm wrist pin.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (J.Owen)*

What bore size and compression level?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_What bore size and compression level?

PM sent.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (J.Owen)*

Replied


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

IM replied


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

are the Wossner Forged Piston for ABF supposed to say 21mm pin instead of 20mm? that would match the rods, plus I think it says 21mm at your web site, just an observation so it wouldn't confuse anyone, it did me for a minute.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (Autoboost-tech)*

The listing on the thread was wrong, Thanks. Fixed on page one.


----------



## monmon18 (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I am looking for a 12V Supercharger fan belt and Idler Pulley (the pulley that fits on your "12V VR6 SUPERCHARGER BRACKET KIT")
Do you guys sell both or have a lead to where I can purchase?


_Modified by monmon18 at 11:28 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (monmon18)*

Here is the Vortech pulley # from the AMS kit 4FK116-021, If Vortech is out of those try summit or put some new bearings in your pulley.

*$49.95 7 Rib 61" Serpentine Belt Fits V1 & V2 Vortech Chargers* For use with MK3 AMS & C2 12V VR6 Kits ( for use with 3.12 and 2.75 pullies )








 Supercharger 7 rib Belt


----------



## monmon18 (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8- 3.3 Forged Pistons, 12V Supercharger Mou ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Thanks for the info, Matt!
Just ordered 2 belts from ya!
FourSeasonTuning.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Andy.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Shipped


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2008)

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

seems I exceeded the hp rating of my ABA rods in my 16v twin charged Scirocco, boost controller hose popped off and hit 33psi to quick to save it, never had these problems until I bought silicone hose, I was clamping them but didn't have enough to go around, anyway I am going to buy IE rods and ABF turbo pistons from you next week, are the 82.5mm 9:1 or 8:1 pistons available? says to call which I will, but also wanted to know what the IE ABF/ABA rods can withstand power wise? thought I would post the question in case others would like to know as well.


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

never mind, there site said they are tested to 750+ hp should do the trick!


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

How much for forged rods for a 2.0 and how much do you think they could hold? Thanks.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: DJ Gonzo*

2.0 16V or 2.0 ABA?


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> 2.0 16V or 2.0 ABA?


 Both


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: DJ Gonzo*

ABA/ABF 159MM/21MM Pin $369.95

http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=637

9A 144MM/20MM Pin $349.95

http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=819


----------



## babyd209 (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking for forged 3.4/3.3 vr6 12 v pistons and parts ???


----------



## babyd209 (Apr 20, 2009)

babyd209 said:


> Looking for forged 3.4/3.3 vr6 12 v pistons and parts ???


Soo do you have these parts?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

babyd209 said:


> Looking for forged 3.4/3.3 vr6 12 v pistons and parts ???


Do you have a stoker crank? And what compression are you looking for?


----------



## babyd209 (Apr 20, 2009)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Do you have a stoker crank? And what compression are you looking for?


No don't know what I need please pm me and let me know were to start lol


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Black Friday Sale*

Steel Billet Flywheel Sale $60 off 240MM and $40.00 Off 228MM. Includes free ground in the lower 48. Phone orders only. offer Valid until 3:00 PST

714 997 5842


----------



## B8HRJ (May 15, 2010)

Hi mate, 

Do you sell the idler pulley and idler pulley bracket for a Vortech V1 supercharger kit seperately?

Also do you ship to the UK?

Thanks 

Indy


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Sorry only complete kits, or five of each part must be ordered. I can set up a group buy if needed.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

sent 2 emails yesterday, still waiting for a response!

Thanks again:beer:


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Are you able to get pullies for a VF charger? I'm picking a charger up for my 12v vr and its missing a pulley.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

We can source VF pulleys, do you have a size that interests you? 
pulley prices start at $80 and go up.


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> We can source VF pulleys, do you have a size that interests you?
> pulley prices start at $80 and go up.


 I got it and it wasn't a VF charger like they said, its a Z-Engineering charger. Its going to be a LOT harder to source a pulley for this. I might have to get a machine shop to make me one. Unless you happen to know of anyone with one.


----------



## Four Season Tuning (Jul 22, 2014)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## Drue1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Four Season Tuning said:


> www.fourseasontuning.com


Can you give me a price for a stroker kit for my 1.8t audi s3 with an AGU engine please
Cheers Stewart


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Consider any deals for drop-in pistons for 12v vr6? 81mm...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning (Oct 22, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------



## poli12 (Sep 14, 2019)

*Reply*

Thank you so muhhhhh


----------



## claes1992 (Jul 1, 2020)

*heya*

Bump for a good seller


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------

